# swimming after spay?



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

How soon can Yogi get back to swimming (she was spayed 17th May) so it will be 2 weeks tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Sounds silly maybe bu it would depend on how strenous the swimming was. 

Would it be a paddle and splash around?

Or a full body stretch as she jumpes into the water kind of swim? 

Personally I would leave it abit longer but I was very over protective of Millie after her spay. With Millie I kept thinking of a member on here who has a beagle (The name has escaped me) whos girls wound opened up and she nearly died  Also my girl was bleeding for a while afterwards so we continued her on lead only exercise for over 3 weeks just to be safe 

I do realise I am quite over the top though.

If in doubt I would check with your vet.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

If the external wound has completely healed then there's no threat to that but even after they've healed externally, they can still have a bit of healing to do internally so anything strenuous should be avoided for a little while longer.

If it's just a gentle swim and her wound's completely healed then she should be fine but if the wound hasn't completely healed or the swimming will involve lots of jumping then I'd give it a miss for another week or so


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I would give it another week or two tbh. 
I think 2 weeks is far too soon, just because the outside looks fine, you don't know what the inside is like so another couple weeks. Always better safe than sorry


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes the outside wound is completely healed and she didnt have any bleeding or weeping afterwards. The type of swimming would be going in from the river bank and retrieving a ball. She would be swimming against a slight current which is no problem when shes fully fit but I think I should give it a few more days before doing that. Might just take her to the shallow part so she can just walk about in it to cool down without being fully submerged


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

If she loves the water and as its so warm I think the best thing would be to keep her on a long lead and let her just have a paddle and splash around. Im sure in another week or two she should be fine to do the proper swimming. Bless her!


----------

